# Denver Old Bikes Club Spring Show & Swap



## Schwinn1776 (Feb 22, 2019)

Saturday, April 27th


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 4, 2019)

Well, just found out I won't be able to participate in the Spring Swap. Going to take my Dad to see Styx at the Avalon Theater in Grand Junction on the 26th. 

You guys have fun!!! I know I will......


----------



## atencioee (Apr 13, 2019)

I'll be there!


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 18, 2019)

Coming up fellas. Come visit the Mile High City! If you haven't been here in a while, it's a whole new city. But the laid back vibe remains.

See you there!
Chad


----------



## atencioee (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 20, 2019)

I'll be bringing a couple bikes and some parts. ***LOCAL SALES ONLY***

1937 Schwinn built Ranger Original Paint $1500
Wife found out it was Schwinn built and freaked out.




























1938 Ridiculous condition Original paint Columbia with beautiful aluminum Delta. If you want the light you're going to have to step up at $2000


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Apr 25, 2019)

Looking forward to wheeling & dealing! Always a blast!


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 27, 2019)

It's on and hoppin!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 27, 2019)

Sorry I missed the swap but seeing Styx in a small theater in Grand Junction, CO with my Dad was priceless!!  He had a smile from ear to ear from beginning to end.  Hope you guys found and sold some nice treasures!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 5, 2019)

Is the summer swap Sunday July 21st? Same time and place? Is the 11am cruise afterwards? Thanks.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 5, 2019)

Saturday 7/20


Balloonoob said:


> Is the summer swap Sunday July 21st? Same time and place? Is the 11am cruise afterwards? Thanks.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 5, 2019)

Ok that makes more sense. Thanks.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 20, 2019)

Went to the summer swap today. How freakin cool. Scored a lot of parts i needed for my projects. A couple guys hit a honey hole ranch and brought their score to the swap. So much cool stuff including this Elgin twinbar.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 28, 2020)

OK..... So when is the Summer swap?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 29, 2020)

Working on it. A friend has a great spot. Just need to set a date. Maybe July.


----------

